# Shortage of chefs cooking up a storm in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Taking cooks off the skills in demand list has resulted in a shortage of cooks in certain parts of Australia, it is claimed. According to Sally Neville, chief executive of the Restaurant and Catering Association of South Australia, restrictive immigration requirements and growing interest in regional food styles has led to a severe shortage of [...]

Click to read the full news article: Shortage of chefs cooking up a storm in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

